

Firefox Developer Edition 42 Release Notes - _jomo
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/42.0a2/releasenotes/

======
_jomo
"Indicator added to tabs that play audio with one-click muting" This is really
useful. In my case, I usually have music playing in my browser and this allows
me to quickly mute it while I watch a video. I just whish it wouldn't switch
tabs when unmuting.

Asynchronous call stacks sound promising as well :)

------
0x4a42
"Indicator added to tabs that play audio with one-click muting"

Awesome ! This is the only feature that could have me switch to Chrome. :)

------
MrBra
> "Process separation enabled by default in Developer Edition"

We are finally getting there...!

